# Plumbing in a Pro 800



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

Due to pick this up in a fortnight and would like it to be plumbed in for totally silent shots.

I need to run some pipe work from the water feed under the sink to the new coffee corner. Based on the photo below is my equipment needs as follows?

- Y Splitter

- Reducer fitting

- Push fit pipe (3/8")

- pressure reducing valve with guage

Or am I off the mark here? Any recommendations for places to get all of the above?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You would be better off removing the shut off valve, replacing it with a "T" fitted with 2 elbows and 2 shut off valves.

This would allow you to work on either system ie coffee machine OR washing machine each with their own separate supply.

Under water Reg's each machine should have it's own isolator.

The rest of your list can be as you wish.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> You would be better off removing the shut off valve, replacing it with a "T" fitted with 2 elbows and 2 shut off valves.
> 
> This would allow you to work on either system ie coffee machine OR washing machine each with their own separate supply.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions for such a valve? I've tried googling and looking on screwfix but the choice is pretty mind boggling


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you mean the shut off / isolation valves ? Depending on what type of fittings and pipe you use as suggested above.

Brass fittings, /plastic fittings ? OR if competent copper soldered fittings. Plastic fittings more bulky but easier to use, Brass compression fittings are easy to use.I personally would use brass fittings and copper pipe.

1. You will need one isolation valve 15 mm copper TO 3/4 male, ( that will be the same as the existing one)

2. "  " " " " 15 mm " TO what ever pipe you are using to your coffee M/ch ( you may need an adapter between the isolator valve and th pipe to M/ch


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking into this some more, I have a capped off valve on the hot water feed under the sink that would be very easy to tap into.

Would there be an issue feeding the machine with hot water? @El carajillo any thoughts?


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

No you can't do that has to be rising main (cold water inlet pipe). Hot water is water that in most houses has been in the tank in the attic and through an immersion heater. Regardless of whether the water is heated to boiling or close to boiling in the machine I would suggest do not do it. Too many health risks in my view.



ATZ said:


> Looking into this some more, I have a capped off valve on the hot water feed under the sink that would be very easy to tap into.
> 
> Would there be an issue feeding the machine with hot water? @El carajillo any thoughts?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NO ! Cold mains water only ! Hot water into the machine causes all sorts of operating problems.

Your machine will probably come with 3/8"bsp braided steel hose & 3/8"bsp base connection. So you will need a 3/8" x 3/4 " or 3/8" x 1/2" adaptor for the hose-mains feed. (Most plumbers shops don't stock 3/8"bsp fittings, so Ebay is your friend)


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

tonerei said:


> No you can't do that has to be rising main (cold water inlet pipe). Hot water is water that in most houses has been in the tank in the attic and through an immersion heater. Regardless of whether the water is heated to boiling or close to boiling in the machine I would suggest do not do it. Too many health risks in my view.


We have a cold water feed straight to the cylinder that is warmed via a heat exchanger, but I take your point. Was just looking for an easy route to tap in.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> NO ! Cold mains water only ! Hot water into the machine causes all sorts of operating problems.
> 
> Your machine will probably come with 3/8"bsp braided steel hose & 3/8"bsp base connection. So you will need a 3/8" x 3/4 " or 3/8" x 1/2" adaptor for the hose-mains feed. (Most plumbers shops don't stock 3/8"bsp fittings, so Ebay is your friend)


Yes it does @espressotechno The complicated bit is running my feed from the cupboard under the sink, under the units to exist the kickboard below the breakfast bar and over where the machine live, or will live in this instance. It should be relatively straightforward in principle if I get the right fittings and push fit piping.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

All as above MUST be off rising main= fresh water. Allow for clipping the pipe for support, longer runs can move with pressure changes / fluctuations and can loosen joints.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Use 4mm microbore plastic tubing + JG fittings: You can run it round corners & through walls easily.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Use 4mm microbore plastic tubing + JG fittings: You can run it round corners & through walls easily.


 @espressotechno link to said tubing? I was just going to use 15mm blue fridge/reverse osmosis pipe.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Plastic tubing must be food grade (the 4mm usually is), else the water will be tainted tastewise.....


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

I will be doing this shortly when I work up the enthusiasm! I intend using copper microbore pipe probably 10mm and just use an adapter to get up to 15mm at the sink end and I assume same for the flexible stainless steel pipe going on to the machine. Microbore will be easier to bend and feed through narrow openings. In my case I have to get behind a granite splashback and down under the worktop to the sink area. If the splashback pops off easily without breaking I should be able to hack out an opening at the wall to under the kitchen unit. Microbore will be much easier to feed and twist through this area. As people advise above put an isolator on under the sink or somewhere close to the machine.

If you go to a plumbing merchant they will sell you the required fittings. Bring the flexible pipe of the Profitec with you. They will give you the necessary (reducer)bits to join the microbore to flexi/ 15mm copper pipe under the sink. Get compression fittings.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

tonerei said:


> I will be doing this shortly when I work up the enthusiasm! I intend using copper microbore pipe probably 10mm and just use an adapter to get up to 15mm at the sink end and I assume same for the flexible stainless steel pipe going on to the machine. Microbore will be easier to bend and feed through narrow openings. In my case I have to get behind a granite splashback and down under the worktop to the sink area. If the splashback pops off easily without breaking I should be able to hack out an opening at the wall to under the kitchen unit. Microbore will be much easier to feed and twist through this area. As people advise above put an isolator on under the sink or somewhere close to the machine.
> 
> If you go to a plumbing merchant they will sell you the required fittings. Bring the flexible pipe of the Profitec with you. They will give you the necessary (reducer)bits to join the microbore to flexi/ 15mm copper pipe under the sink. Get compression fittings.


Job for the next few days. Although the vibe pump noise is tolerable I want silent operation!


----------

